# Sodium thiosulphate...how much?



## Soilwork (14 May 2017)

What's the General guide on sodium thiosulphate dosing? How much is roughly required to treat chlorine?


----------



## PBM3000 (29 Jul 2017)

+1  

Anyone know?


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

do a google on it you make a stock then add drops to water , cannot  remember but is very cost effective


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

youtube


----------



## PBM3000 (30 Jul 2017)

Here's another: 

Is he talking US or Imperial gallons?


----------



## xim (30 Jul 2017)

I used this calculator.

http://www.koiphen.com/forums/koicalcs.php?do=calcst

The calculator's default of 1 PPM Chlorine was OK. Until one day it seemed chlorine level was unusually high that the amount for 1 PPM was inadequate. After that I always use a chlorine test kit and have found that chlorine level in my tap rises 3-4x higher once in a while.


----------



## PBM3000 (30 Jul 2017)

Info so hard to find on my supplier's site.... I just want to replicate (as much as possible) the potency of Prime. 

Also, will this affect chloramines and 'detoxify' ammonia nitrates etc as Prime does?


----------



## jon nash (30 Jul 2017)

Soilwork said:


> What's the General guide on sodium thiosulphate dosing? How much is roughly required to treat chlorine?


st is harmless to fish even if you overdose


----------



## xim (30 Jul 2017)

PBM3000 said:


> Info so hard to find on my supplier's site.... I just want to replicate (as much as possible) the potency of Prime.
> 
> Also, will this affect chloramines and 'detoxify' ammonia nitrates etc as Prime does?



You mean ST? If so, it will neutralise the chlorine part in chloramine and do nothing to the ammonia. So ST is not suitable for tap containing chloramine.


----------



## PBM3000 (30 Jul 2017)

Cheers. I'll stick with Prime. For now...


----------

